# Microsoft Server 2003 Password Change



## locko69 (Feb 1, 2008)

Hi, can anyone tell me how i go about changing the login Password? 

I mean The main administrators password when you first switch on the server...... I've never needed to do this before but i cant find the thing anywhere.

Cheers


----------



## locko69 (Feb 1, 2008)

Anyone have any ideas? I know the original login password but i dont know where to change it.......


----------



## XtabbedoutX (Sep 12, 2007)

While you are logged in as Administrator press ctl+alt+del this will bring up a the options to do so. In the lower left of the 6 buttons at the bottom is the change password.


----------

